
The Problem with Abandoned Apps - 0x0
http://tidbits.com/article/17342
======
bgrohman
"Since apps can disappear at any moment, I’m not going to devote much money to
buying them nor will I invest significant time and energy into learning and
using an app."

I've started to only consider using apps (ios or otherwise) if the apps are
either a) open source and free, or b) have a business model that seems
sustainable. And if they offer a way to export my data.

I've also started moving away from apps for a lot of my computing needs in
favor of simpler methods that only rely on a local laptop.

